# Catalina 30 Compression Post Issue?



## Jac123 (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello All- My first time on in a long time and I need help.
Very close to buying a Catalina 30 but I have found 1 thing that I need clarification on.
Under the compression post in the bilge there seems to be a void.
The deck looks good-no sag or cracks. The sole looks good -no sag or cracks.
Looking in the bilge under the post there seems to be an open area. Only a small opening in what looks like fibre taping or thin cloth? to view area under post. I see the threads of a stainless bolt sticking up from below in the void but that's it. Any thoughts? Keep it clean I'm sensitive.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't make out much with your pictures from I understand, it's basically a block of wood and very much a do-it-yourself repair.

I would be more concerned with the "smile", I forget what years, but I think it was the 80s when they used plywood inside keel shoe (bilge)


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Denise, I had the same situation when I had a 27 Catalina. I had a thick block of aluminum installed beneath my post as the original block of wood had long since rotted away.

Gary


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Jac,
All Catalina 30's used a solid, white oak compression block under the mast set in a fiberglass mixture. 

From what I can see in your picture I'm guessing this is a pre-'94 boat; and the fiberglass at the front of the bilge could be a little thin on some of these older boats. 

If you have a mast compression problem you'll see cracks along the front edge of the bilge access where the wood column meets the floor and/or cracks at the top of that wood column where the mast is stepped on the deck or above the head door.

If you don't have cracks in either of these places then the mast block is probably OK. There is also a chance that a previous owner replaced the mast block and did a less than perfect fiberglass job since it was in the bilge and wouldn't be seen.

If you do find you need to replace the block you can either order a replacement block from Catalina along with installation directions, or they will provide you blueprints for free that can be used to have a shop make an aluminum block.

If you check out the Catalina Owners C30 forum you can find several writeups from people who've already done it. If you're going to have a yard do the work get several quotes, and try to find a yard that's already done one. The $5,000 you were quoted on another thread seems very high to me, but it will vary with the specific condition of your boat.

A related problem is spider cracking around the mast base and a wet deck in this area. It happens if an owner is too aggressive in constantly over torquing the shrouds.

Jim


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

BTW, if you are looking at an older boat I would recommend spending a few dollars on a survey.

You want to know there's no moisture in the decks around the shrouds, and the condition of the engine, rig and electrical system.

The C30 forum https://forums.sailboatowners.com/index.php?forums/catalina-30.60/ is a good source of information on these boats and there is an active forum on Facebook.

These are excellent boats. They sail well, they're forgiving and they've got a great layout below. We owned ours for 10 years and miss her.

Best of luck,
Jim


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's a good forum thread on the subject

https://forums.sailboatowners.com/index.php?threads/c30mkiii-compression-block-issues.145742/


----------

